# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  علوم پزشکی بقیه الله

## MohammadMers

سلام رفقا این بقیه الله قضیش چیه؟

یعنی شرایط ورود و کار و فرقش با بقیه دانشگاهها و مزایا و معایبش چیه؟!

پیشاپیش ممنون از پاسخ :Yahoo (16):

----------


## mostafara

*شرايط اختصاصي و امتيازات داوطلبان مرد دوره روزانه رشته داروسازي بورسيه ارتش در دانشگاه علوم پزشكي بقيهاالله(عج)

**الف) شرايط اختصاصي:* 1 (حداقل سن در هنگام پذيرش داوطلبان 16 سال و حداكثر سن 22 سال تمام (مبناي احتساب سن داوطلبان در نيمسال اول 31/6/1395 و براي داوطلبان نيمسال دوم30/11/1395 خواهد بود). 2 (داوطلباني كه در حال انجام خدمت مقدس سربازي در نيروهاي مسلح بوده و يا آن را به اتمام رسانيدهاند، مدت خدمت دوره ضـرورت (خـدمت مقـدس سـربازي) بـهحداكثر سن آنان (22سال) اضافه خواهد شد. 3 (در زمان پذيرش 5 سال به حداكثر سن داوطلباني كه از بستگان درجه يك شهدا (فرزند شهيد) ميباشند اضافه خواهد شد. در راستاي مفاد مـاده 21ميباشند. 4 (شرايط علمي مورد نظر جهت داوطلبان: الف) معدل كل ديپلم 16 و بالاتر از آن براي داوطلبان رشته بورسيه داروسازي و كسب نمره علمي بالاتر از 9000 در رشته داروسازي در آزمون قانون جامع خدمات رساني به ايثارگران و فرزندان آنان، در صورت كسب حد نصاب قبولي (تراز علمي) و امتيازات لازم در آزمون استخدامي، از شـرط حـداقل معـدل ديـپلم و حـداكثر سـن معـافسراسري. 5 (مشخص بودن وضعيت نظام وظيفه. الف) دارا بودن گواهي اشتغال به تحصيل براي متولدين 1376 و بعد از آن. ب) دارا بودن گواهي پايان تحصيلات متوسطه و پـيشدانشـگاهي. ج)دفترچه آماده به خدمت بدون مهر غيبت براي متولدين 1375 و قبل از آن. د) دارا بودن گواهي اشتغال خدمت سربازي براي داوطلبان سرباز. ه) دارا بـودن كـارت پايـان خـدمت جهـت داوطلبـانمنقضي خدمت. 6 (احراز صلاحيت علمي به تائيد هيئت علمي منتخب دانشگاه علوم پزشكي ارتش. 7 (داوطلباني كه در دانشگاههاي دولتي و غيردولتي كشور شاغل به تحصيل ميباشند بايستي درموقع پذيرش برگه تسويه حساب و يا نامه انصراف از تحصيل دانشگاه مربوطه را ارائه نمايند. 8 (احراز صلاحيت مكتبي و موفقيت در مصاحبه علمي، روانسنجي، تست ورزش و تحقيقـات لازم بـهتائيد مركز گزينش نزاجا. 9 (داوطلبان در هنگام ثبتنام نبايستي در استخدام هيچيك از سازمانهاي دولتي و غيردولتي باشند. 10 (شرايط ادامه تحصيل در دانشگاه علـوم پزشـكي بقيـه ا... ضـمنرعايت ضوابط و مقررات آموزشي وزارت بهداشت درمان و آموزش پزشكي، تابع مقررات ارتش جمهوري اسلامي ايران نيز ميباشد. 11 (دانشجويان پس از فراغت از تحصيل جهت اشتغال در يكياز مراكز ستاد فرماندهي آجا، نيروهاي زميني، هوائي و دريايي و قرارگاه پدافند در كل كشور براساس رتبهبندي معدل كل نمرات طول تحصيل تقسيم خواهند شد. 12 (در صورت انصراف دانشجو ويا ارتكاب اعمالي كه موجب اخراج وي از ارتش گردد علاوه بر جبران خسارات مالي (دو برابر هزينههاي آموزشي و آمادي) از ادامه تحصيل در رشته مربوطه در اين دانشگاه محروم خواهد شد. 13 (معرفي ضامن معتبر و سپردن تعهد خدمتي برابر ضوابط و مقررات ارتش در هر نقطه از كشور. 14 (داوطلبان متاهل حق شركت در معاينات و گزينش اين دانشگاه را ندارنـد. 15 (فـارغالتحصـيلانارتش در دانشگاه علوم پزشكي بقيه ا... فقط از بين برادران صورت ميپذيرد. مقاطع كارداني و بالاتر حق ثبتنام ندارند. 16 (بعد از قبولي در اين دانشگاه امكان تغيير رشته و انتقال دائم در هيچ مقطع و رشتهاي وجود ندارد. 17 (پذيرش دانشجو در رشـته داروسـازي بورسـيه

*ب) امتيازات:* 1 (تحصيل در دانشگاه علوم پزشكي بقيه ا... در رشته بورسيه داروسازي ارتش شبانه روزي و رايگان بوده (هيچگونه هزينهاي از دانشجو دريافت نميشود) و كليـه امكانـات زيسـت،مسكن، خوراك، پوشاك، تحصيل، بهداشت و درمان و وسايل كمك آموزشي رايگان و به عهده ارتش جمهوري اسلامي ايران خواهد بود. 2 (پس از فارغالتحصيلي دانشجويان داروسازي بـه درجـهستوانيكمي نائل خواهند شد. 3 (به فارغالتحصيلان مدرك دكتراي حرفهاي (مطابق با رشته فارغالتحصيلي) مورد تائيد وزارت بهداشت درمان و آموزش پزشكي اعطاء خواهد شد. 4 (دانشجو از بـدوورود و ثبتنام به استخدام رسمي ارتش جمهوري اسلامي ايران در خواهد آمد. 5 (دانشجويان در طول مدت تحصيل ماهيانه مبلغي (مشمول پرداخت حقوق برابر قانون هماهنگ پرداخت) به عنوانكمك هزينه تحصيلي دريافت خواهند نمود. 6 (همچنين دانشجويان ارتش از تسهيلاتي مانند: مسكن، حكمت كارت، دفترچه بيمه درماني و بيمه عمر براي خـود و عائلـه تحـت تكفـل و وامهـايمصوب برخوردار خواهند شد. 7 (دانشجويان رتبههاي ممتاز و نخبه كه برابر راي دانشگاه محل تحصيل خود مشمول آيين نامههاي مربوطه باشند، ضمن برخورداري از جوايز نفيس و مساعدتهايلازم، مجاز به استفاده از سهميه استعدادهاي درخشان براي ادامه تحصيل در مقاطع تحصيلي بعدي بدون آزمون ورودي ميباشند. 8 (امكان ادامه تحصيل در همه مقاطع با توجه به نياز سـازمان وبا هماهنگي كارگزيني نيروي مربوطه وجود دارد. 9 (دانشجويان پس از فراغت از تحصيل امكان شركت در دورههاي طولي و عرضي و پودماني در داخل و خـارج از كشـور را برابـر روش جـاري وخواهد بود. 11 (ضمنا براي كسب اطلاعات بيشتر در خصوص دانشگاه علوم پزشكي ارتش به سايت اينترنتي دانشگاه به نشاني فوق مراجعه نمايند. قوانين ارتش جمهوري اسلامي ايران خواهند داشت. 10 (تشكيل كلاسهاي دانشجويان در دانشگاه علوم پزشكي بقيه ا... بوده و محل اسكان و خوابگاه دانشجويان در دانشگاه علوم پزشكي ارتش

منبع: دفترچه راهنمای انتخاب رشته آزمون سراسری سال 1395

----------

